# TCR Advance xs



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

Does anyone have a picture of a TCR advance, size xs. I am wondering if the sloping top tube is too much for my taste.


----------



## lineric (Nov 25, 2008)

there you go.

http://www.mobile01.com/topicdetail.php?f=316&t=877243&last=9512220

don't mind the Taiwanese forum but the pictures would show up when you click on the blue underlined texts


----------



## lineric (Nov 25, 2008)

this one too

http://www.wretch.cc/blog/kimi555555

TCR Advanced 1 w/ SRAM Force


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

Thanks lineric. I thought the extra small would look super tiny. It's actually not that bad. I have been looking around, and the Giant's price point is great.


----------



## lineric (Nov 25, 2008)

That yellow advanced 2 is actually mine. I had the same concern as you about xs being too compact to appeal to the eyes. It wasn't the problem after I saw the bike in person. While standard road bike geometry looks good, the compact XS at the other extreme looks surprisingly sleek and nimble.

FWIW, I'm in Toronto, Canada. Ordered it two weekends ago and it arrived within a week. The msrp I got quoted was $2400cdn, and I had the luck to buy it for 20% off from an anniversary sale event at an LBS. Looking at the economy/season now you'll probably find similar deals if you shop around. Only rode it once so far before the snow storm hit, but it's a nice ride. The only complaint would be while it's an XS, top tube at 52cm and stock 10cm stem still seem a bit large for my size (5'5", 30" inseam, short torso). But I'm probably not completely dialed in to the new bike yet.

cheers


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

That's a great looking bike, the paint scheme is simple and sleek. We have similar dimensions, 5'4",30" inseam. Short torso too, but pretty long arms. 100mm sounds right for what I was looking for, so that's a plus for me. You have to write a ride report when you get a couple more rides in. Also, happy to hear you got a great deal on the bike! 

p.s. did you weigh the bike yet?


----------



## lineric (Nov 25, 2008)

Giant's website lists this bike (w/ 105 group) at 8.1kg. I added a pair of 105 pedals (350g) and with bathroom scale it's between 8 and 9kg mark (can't really get anything more precise out of a scale like that). I choose to believe what the site says. Definitely not an impressive number but with stock wheels at about 2kg and probably the heaviest stem/handlebar, I say it's good enough for a stock full carbon.


----------



## googlefish (Mar 31, 2007)

lineric said:


> Giant's website lists this bike (w/ 105 group) at 8.1kg. I added a pair of 105 pedals (350g) and with bathroom scale it's between 8 and 9kg mark (can't really get anything more precise out of a scale like that). I choose to believe what the site says. Definitely not an impressive number but with stock wheels at about 2kg and probably the heaviest stem/handlebar, I say it's good enough for a stock full carbon.


Great looking bike! Does the website list weights for the bikes? BTW, where did you get that nifty bike stand?


----------



## sg1d (Mar 24, 2009)

*What size wheels fit this xs frame ?*

What size wheels fit this xs frame ?


----------

